# The fishery produces !!!!



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Bad Bad old man went down to the Livingston dam fishery and harvested some fish. Yeh I got my limit and 50 or 75 more throw backs. Ok now to help those that need help harvesting whites. I caught them in shallow water on various hook patterns and some topwater. All caught after sunrise. One picture is with the ice under the fish and the other picture is with more ice on top of the fish. So this should answer the ice question. The flow is down to one gate and I did see people pulling their boat off the rocks not knowing how to navigate the river at low flow.
Whitebassfisher I can not believe you had doubts about me catching today and yes the flow is perfect for your little jon boat and walmart fishing equipment. :rotfl:


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Great job Matt! Seen that biggin in there way to hammer down.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

WTG


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

Great title and awesome report!


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

great job Matt


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Is that a hybrid in the box?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Mattsfishin said:


> Whitebassfisher I can not believe you had doubts about me catching today and yes the flow is perfect for your little jon boat and walmart fishing equipment. :rotfl:


Actually, I had zero doubt, and think you know that was just my strange sense of humor.
I am not a gambler, but would have bet money on you catching fish, because that would be a sure thing!
Don't go dissing my Ugly Sticks and Zebco 202's now!


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Stop ruining the fishery!!! Haha, nice job!


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Matt can we see more pictures of the fish with ice on top just to clarify the event lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

But I thought . . . . well, you know.
Great job on the whites, Matt.


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

Good one. Can you draw a map on Google earth how to navigate for the people that are getting hung on the rocks?


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

Awesome work matt

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Only caught stripers and whites yesterday, no hybrids but there was some big ol' whites to be caught. Caught stripers in 1 1/2 to 2 foot of water on lite tackle. What a fight to be had.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I Bet those were good eating. Nice size fish! WTG


----------



## Jaredledbetter (Jul 18, 2016)

So is it still super busy down below dam? Is it something where someone who is an experienced fisherman but no experience below the dam could still do good?


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Sho nuff busy but not like it was when the flow was higher. Lots of bigger boats have problems launching and navigating the low levels. Lots of rocks and some big arse stumps. Once you get thru there the fishing is on or you can stay on the down stream side and catch quit a few whites just off the ramp on the west side. Still a few stupid people down there that don't care about others as usual. But heck come on and join the party.


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

mattsfishin,
Just out of curiosity, what type of boat you using down there?


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

18 ft Kenner center console. It will go in skinny water.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Where do you buy ice like that? It makes those 11" white bass look huge!!!!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 
Be careful down there Matt, I hear there are some bullsharks.
:ac550:
BTW I hear they killing are them at Riverside, hwell:


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I was keeping the fish for someone else to eat. They like the big ones and you know I like the 11 inch if I am cooking them. It will not be long before I will be heading north with the whites but there is some good action to be had in the lake now. Maybe another couples weeks below the dam and I will be in the lake and then headed north.


----------



## WetDream (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for the report... I will be down there in my jon boat and my badass walmart's fishing rod & reel. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Hope you didn't ruin our fishery with this report. :headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Good thing I am reading this from London on my way to Africa or I am sure I could get at least 100,000 of my friends to come down and clean all the fish out of that place!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

There goes the neighborhood!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

RAMROD1 said:


> Good thing I am reading this from London on my way to Africa or I am sure I could get at least 100,000 of my friends to come down and clean all the fish out of that place!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Always someone trying to mess up a good fishery. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## goodable (Feb 27, 2015)

Matt - you make me sick! There's like 52 fish in the lake and you caught like... 50 of them. That must be why I can't never catch a dam fish!


----------

